# Help! Nervous doggie mamma...



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Gracie ate a clothespin. Stupid me I forgot to shut the laundry room door. We've been on our hands and knees looking for the metal clip and can't find it. I'm assuming that she swallowed it. She ate her dinner fine, is drinking and playing. I don't know what to look for for signs that she ate it and won't be able to pass it. Will she stop eating, vomit etc...I have no idea. I would appreciate your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

My guess is something like that will pass just fine. So long as she's eating, drinking, peeing and pooping as normal, I wouldn't worry. I'd feed a couple slices of bread a couple times a day to keep the intestines nice and full to help "cushion" any pointy edges, but really, it should pass without incident.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info. I really appreciate it. Just gave Gracie 2 slices of bread and I'll continue to watch her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with Steph and keep an eye on her. First signs you see of her having any distress like crying, straining to poop or anything take her to the vet ASAP. How old is she?


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

I just went through this with a piece of bone. It was terrifying for me but it turned out just fine. Zali vomited several times that day which had me take her to the vet. Long story but after two x-rays showing that the bone was moving through and not a blockage, she eventually pooped it out two days later. What an ordeal. The good thing was that it was wrapped in hair (my daughter and I both have long hair) so this cushioned the edges a little.

Yesterday Zali ate the sharp plastic pieces off a hairclip, so now I'm playing the waiting game again - doh!

If your dog shows no sign of distress, I would leave it, watch her and just check her poop. There is a remote chance that she never ate it in the first place. If there is a problem she will let you know and if that happens, take her to the vet immediately.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Gracie, she'll be a year old next month, seems to be okay this morning. No signs of distress, vomiting etc...I'm officially on poop watch. Kept looking for the metal clip last night. Still can't find it. Either she swallowed it or it has ended up in the unknown place in my laundry room where the missing socks end up! One time, my son was looking for his "silly bands" and couldn't find them...well, they turned up in her poop. Needless to say he was mortified when he saw all his brightly colored silly bands in her poop! I've forgotten how much having a young dog is like having a toddler Thanks again everyone for the advice and I'll be sure to keep the laundry room door shut...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank is really good about not chewing socks, shoes, furniture etc. But, we really have to watch items like clothes pins, small toys, chalk, crayons etc. I've seen some colorful poop additions out in the yard! One time he ate 4 game pieces that were left on the coffee table after we played Trouble. I can't imagine why he'd chew those; no flavor, no odor.


----------



## Maureen.Auman (Oct 31, 2018)

My border collie shetland sheepdog mix just ate the metal piece of a clothes pin i read this an gave him 3 pieces of white bread is that good or should i do more and how many times a day should i feed him the bread an will this work foe him too


----------



## greatdanemom (Dec 13, 2018)

HI, my 10 mth old Great Dane just swallowed a clothespin whole...did your dog pass it with no issues?


----------

